# Ledge reveal molding



## thedford (Aug 24, 2017)

I bought a 67' Tempest post car. It has missing window ledge reveal moldings. I see that the convertibles have a different molding than the hardtops. I was about to order but does anyone know if they are different for a post coupe. Chicago muscle car parts shows a different number for hardtop, post coupe, and convertible. National Parts depot has these and it doesnt say it wont fit post coupes. I looked at the car and it looks like it would be the same because the post is on the inside really. Anyone know if they will fit or if they can be made to fit? If they cant does anyone know where to find them?
https://www.npdlink.com/store/products/molding_set_ledge_reveal_door_and-183267-10569.html


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The belt-line moldings are different between Hardtop Coupes and Sports Coupes (POST) 
The molding for the SC has provisions (reliefs) for the upright frame/moldings.
Even though your Tempest may not have come with the upper frame decor moldings the Belt-line will still have these. 
It took us some hunting to secure decent Belt moldings on a current Post Project as NO One re-pops them. 

Cheers


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The anodized alum belt moldings shouldn't be on a 233 series (Tempest). They were a LeMans/GTO standard content trim feature. Have pulled many belt moldings, very time consuming process.


----------



## thedford (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for the info. For those that search this up in the future. Pinion head and GTOJUNIOR are correct. Ames has looked into this for me and the Tempest did not come with the door reveal molding only a weatherstripping with a bead. Ames now carries it for the sports coupe part number F227CC . Only the LeMans and GTO had them and they are different for all 3 (convertible, hard top and sport coupe). I saw on line one of the parts suppliers said theirs could be modified from hardtop molding to coupe. ( i have been searching and cant find which one it was though).


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Not dealing with many Tempest I thought all models had the Belt-Line and just not the Upper Frame Decor Moldings.
Seems odd you could order the Decor but not the belt on Tempest?? Leave it to Pontiac


----------

